# Sgi 06-15 _ 06-21



## JB0704 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just spent a week in SGI.  Aside from the charter trip (one pic is from that trip), we fished where we could access on foot.  Did pretty good.  The surf was loaded with whiting and sharks also caught a few black drum, but did not catch many trout out there.  We were in the Plantation, so I did make it over to the cut a few times, and did ok on the whiting, but did a lot better west of there in the surf. Did not get to fish everywhere I wanted to, but still had a blast.  One week just doesn't seem like enough time to get to all the great fishing spots on the island.  I am attaching a few of the highlights.....

All week, the fishing was consistently better on a falling tide, in the bay and in the surf.  We caught the sharks and bluefish mostly on cutbait.  The black drum, trout, whiting, and redfish all were with fishbites tipped with a little piece of shrimp.   Probably could have done better on the trout if I had thrown some artificials.  I also heard the spanish were thick, but never really tried to get after 'em.   I was just having fun with my kids fishing for whatever was biting, so I stuck with what was working 

All in all, great week.  I went to relax and have fun with my family  and hopefully bring back some filets, and was succesful in that goal.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing I'm headed down 7/19 and can't wait. Your right a week isn't enough. Was fortunate to be able to spend two weeks back to back last year and even that wasn't enough for me.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 23, 2014)

Stonewall 2 said:


> Was fortunate to be able to spend two weeks back to back last year and even that wasn't enough for me.



Good luck when you head down.  

I am going to try very hard to make it a 2 week trip next summer.   I also go for a long weekend each fall, but the summer trip is for the family, so I stick to the spots where I know the kids will be catching fish, I never even made it to the east end this summer.  But, I always enjoy every minute I get to spend on that island.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks JB took the kids flounder gigging with a guide last year and had a blast just ordered some gigging lights for our boat last week!


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 23, 2014)

Good catch Sounds like you had a good trip. Just hope we catch a red when down in july.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 23, 2014)

Fourfingers said:


> Good catch Sounds like you had a good trip. Just hope we catch a red when down in july.



Thanks.  There were several redfish being caught, but I did not target them specifically, even though I had planned to do so.  The one in the pic was over the slot, so it's still swimming.   Good luck!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Just spent a week in SGI.  Aside from the charter trip (one pic is from that trip), we fished where we could access on foot.  Did pretty good.  The surf was loaded with whiting and sharks also caught a few black drum, but did not catch many trout out there.  We were in the Plantation, so I did make it over to the cut a few times, and did ok on the whiting, but did a lot better west of there in the surf. Did not get to fish everywhere I wanted to, but still had a blast.  One week just doesn't seem like enough time to get to all the great fishing spots on the island.  I am attaching a few of the highlights.....
> 
> All week, the fishing was consistently better on a falling tide, in the bay and in the surf.  We caught the sharks and bluefish mostly on cutbait.  The black drum, trout, whiting, and redfish all were with fishbites tipped with a little piece of shrimp.   Probably could have done better on the trout if I had thrown some artificials.  I also heard the spanish were thick, but never really tried to get after 'em.   I was just having fun with my kids fishing for whatever was biting, so I stuck with what was working
> 
> *All in all, great week.  I went to relax and have fun with my family  and hopefully bring back some filets, and was succesful in that goal*.



That's what it's all about....Looks like yall had a great week!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 23, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That's what it's all about....Looks like yall had a great week!!!


----------



## Jackethawk (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm headed down this weekend and have only really fished with shrimp and fish bites in the surf. I need some help with fishing the surf with a fluke. I fish for bass with them locally, and I was wondering if you fish the same way in the surf.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jackethawk said:


> I'm headed down this weekend and have only really fished with shrimp and fish bites in the surf. I need some help with fishing the surf with a fluke. I fish for bass with them locally, and I was wondering if you fish the same way in the surf.



There are a lot of guys on here who do, but I fish like you.  Right now, they are catching spanish just outside the sandbar using spoons, etc.   The trout are biting early and late in the surf.  You may want to post a thread for info on fishing artificials in the surf.  

Because I usually have kids with me, I don't target any particular species, so it's shrimp and fish bites, sand fleas work well also.  What I use is a 2/0 hook carolina rigged with a flourocarbon leader.  This year, I used a small piece of fish bite tipped with a little piece of shrimp, and that should catch anything out there except the spanish.  I generally cut the shrimp into 3-4 chunks, using the head and tails as chum as I cut the bait.  I cast to the sand bar, and slowly bounce it all the way back (this helps limit the catfish as well, we only caught 3 in the surf all week). I was catching fish within 10 feet of the shore last week, the black drum were right up on the shell line just inside the water.  In years past, I have used just shrimp, and did fine, but spent a ton of money on bait, so the fish bites saved me about $100 this year.

Sorry I couldn't be more help with the flukes.  You may want to search this forum for posts about it.  Good luck!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2014)

Jackethawk said:


> I'm headed down this weekend and have only really fished with shrimp and fish bites in the surf. I need some help with fishing the surf with a fluke. I fish for bass with them locally, and I was wondering if you fish the same way in the surf.



Yep same way. Weightless and just twitch it back.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 24, 2014)

I would think you would need some weight with the wind usually in your face. Maybe a weighted hook? I've never tried the flukes but may try them this year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2014)

Stonewall 2 said:


> I would think you would need some weight with the wind usually in your face. Maybe a weighted hook? I've never tried the flukes but may try them this year.



No need to throw it far. The trout will be within a short cast of the beach. Most of them are feeding on the first little drop off the shore. If it is real rough and big waves this is not the ideal tactic.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks I have caught a few on a spoon but will give this a try this year!


----------



## jw23033 (Jun 26, 2014)

looked like a great week of fishing!


----------



## hunter dan (Jun 27, 2014)

*SGI question*

Any idea if there are any good areas I could fish safely
From my 15/4 Gleenoe ?
I have done the surf and bridges on past trips


Trying to decide if worthwhile to pull down.
I'll appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 27, 2014)

hunter dan said:


> Any idea if there are any good areas I could fish safely
> From my 15/4 Gleenoe ?
> I have done the surf and bridges on past trips
> 
> ...



You could put in at the Youth Camp boat ramp in the St. Park.  Plenty of semi-protected area to fish right near the ramp.


----------

